# Chapter 7 Article 116



## babylou (Sep 14, 2009)

Dubai Labor Law
_Article 116

Where a contract is revoked by the worker for reasons other than those specified in Article (121), he shall be required to compensate the employer for any damage the latter sustains as a result, provided that the amount of compensation shall not exceed half a month wage for three months or for the remaining period of the contract, whichever is shorter, unless otherwise stipulated in the contract.
_


Is the compensation according to basic salary or full salary? Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

babylou said:


> Dubai Labor Law
> _Article 116
> 
> Where a contract is revoked by the worker for reasons other than those specified in Article (121), he shall be required to compensate the employer for any damage the latter sustains as a result, provided that the amount of compensation shall not exceed half a month wage for three months or for the remaining period of the contract, whichever is shorter, unless otherwise stipulated in the contract.
> ...


A wage is the basic salary. This is the amount used for calculations such as end of service gratuity and does not include allowances.

-


----------



## babylou (Sep 14, 2009)

I just called the MOL hotline and they told me that the compensation is based on the full salary


----------

